
Sean Ellis on creating a sustainable growth program - craigkerstiens
http://quibb.com/links/sean-ellis-on-creating-a-sustainable-growth-program
======
cygnus2936
Hear Sean Ellis talking about this and expanding it more in our interview:
[http://www.escapevelocity.is/2012/10/sean-ellis-surveys-
user...](http://www.escapevelocity.is/2012/10/sean-ellis-surveys-user-
research/)

------
sandimac
If you're interested - a lot of his slides were similar to these:
[http://www.slideshare.net/seanellis/stacking-the-odds-for-
au...](http://www.slideshare.net/seanellis/stacking-the-odds-for-authentic-
growth)

